# LX3 Repairs



## what (Nov 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend somewhere that can mend an LX3. I dropped it and have broken the rear LCD screen so need to get it replaced.
On IA still seems to take photos ok but I cant see info to allow me to shoot in M etc.


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 7, 2011)

I cant recommend anywhere to repair, but did manage to download a lx3 repair manual last week.  if you can find an lcd, attempt a repair yourself?  (link at the bottom of THIS page)

From here:  http://homepages.tig.com.au/~parsog/panasonic/01-intro.html


----------



## what (Nov 7, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> I cant recommend anywhere to repair, but did manage to download a lx3 repair manual last week. if you can find an lcd, attempt a repair yourself? (link at the bottom of THIS page)
> 
> From here: http://homepages.tig.com.au/~parsog/panasonic/01-intro.html


Thanks Funky I'll try and find the lcd screen for sale


----------



## coconino (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got my LX3 back from the official Panasonic service centre, DKAVS in Horley. They quoted more than £200 to replace the lens assembly, which is apparently the cause of errors the camera has been giving. It still works, but gives intermittent errors. The returned camera has a couple of screws missing. :/

There was another service centre somewhere in the north of England, but I can't find the details online now.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2011)

coconino said:


> I just got my LX3 back from the official Panasonic service centre, DKAVS in Horley. They quoted more than £200 to replace the lens assembly, which is apparently the cause of errors the camera has been giving. It still works, but gives intermittent errors. The returned camera has a couple of screws missing. :/
> 
> There was another service centre somewhere in the north of England, but I can't find the details online now.


Be sure to complain like fuck. Demand a full refund.


----------

